# in May at The Grosvenor



## wemakeyousoundb (May 4, 2013)

Sorry for being a bit late with this.

Tonight:  Bloody Ice Cream
Doors: 8:30
Price: £5/4
with: 

100% Beefcock and the Tits Burster
Woolf
Candy Heart Attack



Spoiler










Bloody Ice Cream continues the Sarf London revolution with rad bands, zines, DJs and free sweeties!

*live music from*
100% Beefcock and the Tits Burster
Woolf
 Candy Heart Attack

Followed by DJs playing musical gems from the likes of... Atari Teenage Riot / Babes in Toyland / Bikini Kill / Bratmobile / Breeders / Britney Spears / Cadallaca / CSS / Deftones / Dresden Dolls / The Gossip / Grass Widow / Heavens to Betsy / Hole / Huggy Bear / Husker Du / Jack off Jill / Kelis / Kittie / The Kills / Korn / Kreayshawn / L7 / Ladytron / Le Tigre / Lolita Storm / Lunachicks / Marilyn Manson / My Ruin / Nirvana / Peaches / Pixies / PJ Harvey / Placebo / Queen Adreena / Rasputina / Runaways / Shampoo / Sleater-Kinney / Slipknot / Sonic Youth / Sugarcoma / System of a Down / Tampasm / Throwing Muses / Trashkit / Vivian Girls / Wetdog / Yeah Yeah Yeahs.... and whatever else you good folks would like to hear!

Doors open at 8.30, DJs til 2am. £5/£4 with flyer.

 If you want to play the next night or sell your zine or just want to say hi you can email us at bloodyicecreamnight@gmail.com.


 
Sunday 5th: Field Work VII
see this thread for details

The rest of this month events will follow soon.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 16, 2013)

oopsss sorry I've been a bit slack there.
So here the ones for the next 3 days:

Tonight: Free Gig
doors: 8:30
with:

Social Schism
Overload
Snork
Friday 17th: Club Integral present
8.30 pm
£5/£3
with:

Freeze Puppy
Foxout! Snailhorn
Steve Greekshire
Plus the visual stylings of Rucksack Cinema.
full promo blurb (externalk link)


Saturday 18th: Fear of The Forest
8pm
£5 on the door and you'll get some Free Cakes
with:

Fear Of The Forest
Matt Dolphin
farcebook event page

I'll try and be a bit more on the ball for the rest of the month


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 26, 2013)

and I dropped the ball again...
anyway:

tonight: Scumfest Sunday:
*2-6.30pm @ north end of Kennington Park, SE11  (oval or kennington tube)*

*Kid friendly.  Three-legged race, 50 Yard Drunk race, Tug-o-war & the infamous Drunk Brick-Throwing Contest!*

///
*Then…  ScumFest hangover Gig*

*MEINHOF* (England) Start 11pm
http://meinhofband.com/
*THE JACK RATTS* (England) Start 10pm
https://www.facebook.com/TheJackRatts
*THE LOWEST FORM* (England) Start 9pm

*RABIES BABIES* (England) Start 8:15pm
http://www.myspace.com/rabiesbabies
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rabies-Babies/204880063342?ref=ts&fref=ts
*FRAU* (England) start 7:30pm


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 26, 2013)

Tuesday 28th: Club Integral present:
Vampillia
Kamura
Clive Bell and Dave Ross

Thursday 30th: Reel News Film Night
Greece special


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 28, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Tuesday 28th: Club Integral present:
> Vampillia
> Kamura
> Clive Bell and Dave Ross


the 8 piece japanesed band is LOUD


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 29, 2013)

basically you all so which you had been here.
take all your superlatives, square them, and you might get near what it was like.
I'll stop ranting now.
I could die happy just now.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 31, 2013)

Tonight: PUWABA
22:00 start
promo blurb from farcebook event page:


> VENTURE HEDONISM & BRANCH DANCE for any mushrump or gumnut aspiring to the highest canopy. GET SPRAYED by PUWABAN female's liquid light juice while your best mates MYSTIC ROCK and PUWABAN MALE turn the other leaf. ANDY BLAKE will tear your pants out of his mouth. Traditional PUWABAN TUM-STUFF and authentic steam backdrop.
> AND
> DAN HAYHURST (SCULPTURE) will descend from his piloting cabin in the dymaxion cloud tower to induce the much coveted convulsions.


----------



## TruXta (May 31, 2013)

What the fuck is that then?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 31, 2013)

TruXta said:


> What the fuck is that then?


make of it what you will 
psychedelic club  night, lovely people, they also usually have loads of nice food pre-entrance.

Now to try and explain my rambling in the post previous to that, here is what was on last Tuesday which I have been boring people about ever since (from another show as unfortunately no one videoed the gig)


----------

